# غموض المرأة يزيدها قوة وجاذبية



## tamav maria (19 مايو 2010)

*غموض المرأة يزيدها قوة وجاذبية*​

المعروف ان الصمت من صفات الرجل التي تقلق المرأة وتزعجها كثيرا، 
وتقول أبحاث علم النفس ان الرجل يعتمد عادة الصمت لأنه بعكس المرأة، 
قليل الكلام ويشغل تفكيره أكثر من لسانه، لكن أحدث دراسة اجتماعية 
تؤكد ان المرأة صارت تعتمد مبدأ الصمت لكي تكون أكثر قوة وجاذبية. ​ 
«السكوت من ذهب»​ 
مقولة يكررها كثيرون، لكن لو أدركت المرأة قيمتها ومعناها لتسلحت بها في كل تصرفاتها
وتعاملاتها مع الآخرين وأحرزت نجاحا ووطدت ثقة واحتراما بينها وبين الطرف الآخر. ​ 
هذا ما كشفته الدراسة . ​ 
اعتمدي الصمت الفعال، أي ان تكتفي بالتعبير عن غضبك واستيائك
بنظرات حادة وثاقبة من عينيك فقط، عندها سيترجم الآخرون صمتك 
على انه ثقة زائدة في النفس وقوة غامضة تجعلهم يحارون في رد فعلك، 
ويصعب عليهم توقع ما سيصدر عنك.​ 
عندها ستدركين ان للصمت قوة خارقة توقف الآخرين عند حدهم.​ 
لكي لا تندمي ​ 
ـ ان الصمت مرتبط بالحذر وكلاهما وسيلة قوية تساعد على النجاح في الحياة عامة​ 
ومع شريك العمر خاصة، بمعنى انه عندما تكون المرأة حذرة في كل كلمة تقولها للآخرين​ 
تكسب احترامها لنفسها واحترامهم لها. والمرأة التي تطبق اسلوب الصمت عندما تغضب،​ 
انما تفكر مليا قبل حصول ردة فعلها المفاجئة، وهكذا تتحكم في نفسها وتركز اكثر ​ 
في الحبكة المنطقية لمحور النقاش مع الطرف الآخر، لكن اذا بدأت بالكلام بطريقة انفعالية 
فستثرثر بغير هدى وتقع في اخطاء وتصدر عنها الفاظ قد تندم عليها لاحقا.​ 
يبوح بأسراره ​ 
ـ ان صمت المرأة يضع الطرف الآخر في موقف دفاعي، فعندما يصمت الرجل مثلا تقلق المرأة،​ 
ولكي تخرجه عن صمته تبدأ برمي الاحاديث واحدا تلو الآخر فتخرج كل ما لديها من أسرار امامه. 
وهكذا على المرأة ان تعتمد الصمت كما الرجل لكي تضعه في موقف دفاعي فيضطر للكلام​ 
اخراج كل ما لديه.​ 
أكثر ذكاء​ 
عدا عن قوته، الصمت يضفي على المرأة هالة من النفوذ ويجعلها في نظر زوجها
اكثر ذكاء وأعمق تفكيرا. فعندما يعود الرجل من عمله متعبا ويكون سريع الاستثارة أو الغضب، 
عليها ان تتجاهله وتصمت لكي تتحكم هي في الموقف بدلا منه. فهو سيحاول ان يخفف ​ 
من غضبه ليحقق التوازن بين شخصيته وشخصيتها، وفي الوقت نفسه يتأثر بأسلوب تعاملها مع غضبه​ 
فيقدر لها ذكاءها ويحترم موقفها وينجذب نحوها ويعتبرها انسانة جديرة بالاعتماد عليها في المواقف الصعبة.​ 
قيمة الصمت تتضح اكثر في ما تعطيه للمرأة من وقار واحترام، فالنساء عامة معروفات بحبهن لجلسات التسلية والدردشة والقيل والقال والقاء الشائعات، وهؤلاء في نظر الرجال محبات للثرثرة وغير جديرات بحب واحترام ازواجهن، بينما المرأة التي تستمع اكثر مما تتكلم وتجيد فن الصمت والرد بكلمات مقتضبة ومتقنة، هي التي تثير انتباه الرجل ويجذبه غموضها ويحاول التقرب منها لفك غموضها واكتشاف أسرارها ​ 
مستودع أمين​ 

والمرأة الغامضة يفضلها الرجل لانها تخبئ ما تشعر به ولا تدلي بأي معلومات عن نفسها أو عن الآخرين، فينجذب نحوها لأنه يجدها موضع ثقة واكثر تأثيرا على الآخرين، ويرى فيها مستودعا أمينا لأسراره ومشاكله لأنها ستحتفظ بها لنفسها، بعكس المرأة كثيرة الكلام التي يصمت أمامها الرجل ويتهرب منها مخافة ان تفشي أسراره أمام الآخرين.​ 

.:.قواعد للسيطرة.:. ​ 
للتأثير اكثر في رجل حياتك، وضع بعض علماء النفس مجموعة من القواعد التي يجب اتباعها لتكسبي نفسك وزوجك:​ 


* الصمت يمنحك طاقة قوية للتفكير بعمق في كل ما يحصل حولك والتركيز بعقلانية على اجابتك.​ 

* الصمت يجعلك تسيطرين على من أمامك من خلال نظرات محملة بمعان غير منطوقة تجعلهم حائرين في تفسيرها.​ 

* الصمت المصحوب ببعض الحركات والايماءات يرغم من امامك على البوح بما بداخله فيقول اكثر مما يريد فعلا.​ 

* الصمت يولد لدى الآخرين شعورا بالغيظ الشديد لأنهم يعتبرونه هجوما مستترا، فتكونين الاقوى من دون كلام ولا تعب.​ 

* الصمت هو الحل الأفضل أمام المشاكل الزوجية التافهة.​ 
* الصمت في المواقف الصعبة يولد الاحترام، بعكس الصراع والجدل الذي يولد التنافر والحقد.​ 
* الصمت يدمر اسلحة من تتشاجرين معهم ويجردهم من القدرة على مواصلة الكلام.​ 
* عندما يصمت زوجك اصمتي.. فيتساءل عن سبب صمتك ويبدأ هو بالكلام..... ​ 


منقــــــــــــــــوولــــــــــــــ​


----------



## Nemo (19 مايو 2010)

بجد موضوع هاااااااااايل ميرسى يا نيتا انتى بتمتعينى بجد بمواضيعيك ربنا يباركك
وفعلا عندك حق وعن تجربة الصمت بيغير كتير فى الطرف التانى 
ميرسى بجد


----------



## candy shop (19 مايو 2010)

موضوع اكتر من رااااااااااائع

عجبنى جداااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااا نيتا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 مايو 2010)

*موضوع ممتاز 
الرب يبارك حياتك يا جميلة​*


----------



## tamav maria (20 مايو 2010)

Nemo قال:


> بجد موضوع هاااااااااايل ميرسى يا نيتا انتى بتمتعينى بجد بمواضيعيك ربنا يباركك
> وفعلا عندك حق وعن تجربة الصمت بيغير كتير فى الطرف التانى
> ميرسى بجد


 

اشكرك نيمو
للمشاركه الرقيقة


----------



## tamav maria (20 مايو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع اكتر من رااااااااااائع​
> 
> عجبنى جداااااااااا​
> شكرااااااااااااا نيتا حبيبتى​
> ربنا يباركك​


 

اشكرك ماما كاندي
لمرورك الرائع


----------



## tamav maria (20 مايو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *موضوع ممتاز​*
> 
> *الرب يبارك حياتك يا جميلة *​


 



اشكرك لمرورك 
راجعة ليسوع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (22 مايو 2010)

*

موضوع رائع جداااا يا نيتااااااااا

فيه مميزات كثيرة

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك
*


----------



## tamav maria (23 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *موضوع رائع جداااا يا نيتااااااااا*
> 
> *فيه مميزات كثيرة*
> 
> ...


 


اشكرك كليمو


----------



## النهيسى (27 مايو 2010)

*شكرا

للموضوع الجميل

 الرب يبارككم*​


----------



## tamav maria (27 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا
> 
> للموضوع الجميل
> 
> الرب يبارككم*​





اشكرك عزيزي النهيسي
لمشاركتك الرائعه 
ربنا يخليك


----------



## Mason (2 يونيو 2010)

*أحيكى نيتا على النقاط المهمة حول الصمت *

*شكرا يا قمررررررررررر*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع راااااااااااااائع بكل المقاييس
ميرسى جدا ليكى ​*


----------



## besm alslib (2 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع فعلا كتير حلو ومهم لكل امراه *


*شكرا الك عزيزتي على الموضوع *

*الرب يبارك تعبك *
​


----------



## الام الحنونة (2 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل جداااا
مرسي للموضوع الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2010)

الام الحنونة قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااا
> 
> مرسي للموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

اشكرك الام الحنونه
للمشاركه الجميله
ربنا يخليكي


----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *موضوع فعلا كتير حلو ومهم لكل امراه *​
> 
> 
> *شكرا الك عزيزتي على الموضوع *​
> *الرب يبارك تعبك *​


 


اشكرك باسم الصليب
للمشاركه الرقيقه
ربنا يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> *أحيكى نيتا على النقاط المهمة حول الصمت *
> 
> *شكرا يا قمررررررررررر*


 


اشكرك ميسو 
للمشاركه الرقيقه 
احيانا الصمت بيبقي 
له تأثير اكتر من الكلام
اشكرك ياقمر


----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *موضوع راااااااااااااائع بكل المقاييس​*
> 
> *ميرسى جدا ليكى *​


 




اشكرك كيريا 
للمشاركه الرقيقه
ربنا يبارك حدمتك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (3 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جدا جميل 

بركة المسيح لترعاكي
.
•◊•
.مودتي ​


----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2010)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> موضوع جدا جميل ​
> 
> بركة المسيح لترعاكي
> .
> ...


 


اشكرك بنوته
لمشاركتك الجميله


----------



## minsandra (9 يونيو 2010)

mawdoo3 gameel awi


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2010)

موضوع راااااااااااائع 
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tamav maria (11 يونيو 2010)

minsandra قال:


> mawdoo3 gameel awi


 


شكرا ساندرا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (11 يونيو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااائع
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

اشكرك كوكومان
مشاركه طيبه


----------

